# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  S'ka si nënat tona!

## pranvera bica

Situatat na transferuan  ne  shume qytete te Shqiperise!Ashtu ishte koha atehere ku te therriste Atdheu duhet te shkoje t'i pergjigjeshe thirrjes sepse kishin bere betim para Partise si mjeket para Hipokratit...
Babai im tashme kuptohet ishte oficer kufiri dhe asnje nate nuk flinte ne shtepi po hup ketu e hup atje... Asnjehere nuk gjendej prane familjes e femijeve e te gezonte sukseset e femijeve te tij apo te ndante gezimet dhe hidherimet tona...Ai ishte mik ne shtepi sepse  bridhte kufireve se mos na pushtonte armiku...ndjese paste babai ,njeri i urte ,i nderuar nga te gjithe ,i thjeshte deri ne madheshti...
Nuk kishte mundesi pra te gezohej me ne kur na pergezonin per rezultate te mira ne mesime vec kur mernim deftesat ne fund na thoshte ju keqen babi ,bravo dhe shikonte punen...E bera tere kete paranteze per te thene se gjithe barren e kishte nena,e cila kurre nuk nxorri nga goja nje fjale te keqe,s'e degjuam njehere  qe te thoshte u lodha  po gjithe jeten  pune ,pune per te na rritur ne se ishim kater femije...Punonte guzhinjere ,gjithe diten ne kembe sa damaret i kercenin ,flas per kohen kur ne ishim te vegjel njeri pas tjetrit dhe s'mund ta ndihmonim se edhe aq kuptonim,e dinim qe punet beheshin nga prinderit...
Nuk do ta harroj kurre kur nena e gjore  qe te na mbante me tere te mirat e asaj kohe dilte me shoqet  anes brazdave dhe mblidhte hithra ose lepjeta [lakra] qe te bente lakror e te na mblidhte perdreke...Nuk kam per ta harruar kurre qe si e madhja qe isha  duhet te ktheja zorrka me laps per t'i lare  qe te vinte mami t'na bente pace apo petanik me zorrka se keshtu e kane tradite korcaret... 
...dhe kurre s'kam per ta harruar ate dite kur vi nje dite nga shkolla dhe e gjej mamin ne spital se ishte shtatzene dhe nga sforcoja  e madhe ,nga stermundimi i madh e humbi femijen...mbas meje. Eh ,sa kane hequr nenat tona te cilat sot rrine aty ne qoshe te divanit dhe nipi im i vogel thote se pse nena e ka koken te bardhe... Po ,e ka te bardhe se cdo thinje e saj  mbart nje hall ne vete...Pa le kur vinte e shtuna  dhe ishte kapica me rroba per te lare...Tere nates i binte govates se duheshin zjere rrobat me finje deri sa dolen  pluhurat lares.Rriteshim ne rriteshin dhe hallet...Po mbaronim tetevjecaret dhe duheshim shkolluar me lart ...E mesmja ishte me detyrim...Atehere  babai i gjore i bleu nje makine qepse se zanatin e kish trashegimi nga vajzeria .Atehere ishte c'ishte...Ktheheshee lodhur nga puna e shtetit dhe pastaj nxirrte syte tere naten ne makine qe qepte me hak...Sidomos kur vinte shtatori qe qepte grykse per femijet e shkolles prej atllazi se ashtu i kerkonin.E une u rrita pak dhe e ndihmoja ne punet me dore ...Ja keshtu kane hequr nenat tona ,te zite e  ullirit deri sa na rriten shkolluan dhe na martuan ...Do thoni ju per nenat e tanishme pra per femijet e tyre per ne qe i kemi kushtet dhe ju rritem me tere te mirat...S'lame njehere rroba me dore sepse sic thote mami im ua lan nikoqirja tani .lavatricja e plot lehtesira te tjera qe gjithsecila i di mire..,Ja pra keto kane qene nenat tona ,heroinat tona qe kush eshte beqare dhe beqar kur te behen prinder vete do te kuptojne se c'eshte sakrifica per familjen.Lavdi mamit tim dhe nepermjet saj gjithe nenave heroina te atyre viteve se s'vonoheshin nje minute nga orari i fillimit dhe mbarimit te punes,qe s'linin dite pa bere edhe  fiskulturen kineze te mengjezit,se pak fiskulture benin ne shtepi ato...Pa duhet te prisnin e te percillnin edhe njerezit e te dy paleve se ne ishim larg dhe shikoheshim vetem nje here ne vit kur merrej leja...Eh jete e veshtire ...jete e veshtire...
Prandaj pergezohen poetet qe shkruajne per nenat,pranda pergezohen ata kengetare qe me zerat e tyre  prej birbili i kendojne nenave dhe harram ata qe nuk respektojne nenat,po ua prishin gjakun ore e minute...Dhe une me lot ne sy duke shkruar keto dy rrjeshta per nenen time kendoj nen ze e pelotur  ...

Nene ,emer i dashur per mua...

----------


## bombona

nene emer i dashur per muaaaaaaaaaaa me je e shrenjt te dua ,sa jet e er per ty u thur melodiiiiiiiiiiiii
se di pre po dhe un kete keng po kendoja ne vete kur lexova keto rreshta...
vertete nenat e atehershme nuk kan gezuar asnje minut,gjith diten pun pun pun por ama ateher e kan pas mendjen e fjetur per femijet e ndera sot nenat kan 1000 kasavete,se ku po me shkon djale,qa po ben vajza,ku po ha djali etj etj etj.....
nena  gjithmon mbetet heroina e femijes se vet sado qe te ndryshojne koherat ...

----------


## pranvera bica

> nene emer i dashur per muaaaaaaaaaaa me je e shrenjt te dua ,sa jet e er per ty u thur melodiiiiiiiiiiiii
> se di pre po dhe un kete keng po kendoja ne vete kur lexova keto rreshta...
> vertete nenat e atehershme nuk kan gezuar asnje minut,gjith diten pun pun pun por ama ateher e kan pas mendjen e fjetur per femijet e ndera sot nenat kan 1000 kasavete,se ku po me shkon djale,qa po ben vajza,ku po ha djali etj etj etj.....
> nena  gjithmon mbetet heroina e femijes se vet sado qe te ndryshojne koherat ...


..nenave duhet t'u kendohet perjetesisht sepse jane simboli i sakrifices dhe i ...riprodhimit dhe  vazhdimesise se jetes...respekte per te gjitha nenat...

----------


## gjakushi

> ..nenave duhet t'u kendohet perjetesisht sepse jane simboli i sakrifices dhe i ...riprodhimit dhe  vazhdimesise se jetes...respekte per te gjitha nenat...




Po pajtohem! Dhe do te kisha shtuar se per te gjitha nenant me jete qofshin edhe baballarët !

----------


## pranvera bica

> Po pajtohem! Dhe do te kisha shtuar se per te gjitha nenant me jete qofshin edhe baballarët !


MIRENJOHJA ME E MADHE NE BOTE PER KE DUHET DHURUAR...PER PRINDERIT...

----------


## pranvera bica

...dhe ja kam nenen time mysafire ne kete dite te shenuar...

----------


## bombona

> ...dhe ja kam nenen time mysafire ne kete dite te shenuar...


sa mir ja kalofshi sa me bukur teta vera..

----------


## gjakushi

> ...dhe ja kam nenen time mysafire ne kete dite te shenuar...



*Sa e lumtur, e pasur, e perkrahur, e mbrojtur, dhe e pergdhelur je ti ne keto çaste kur nena te ka trokitur ne derë ! Edhe 100 te tjera te trokisë !

E sa e si jemi ne , qe ua lexuam mbi gurin e perkujtimit se pushojnë dhe, na mungojnë pergjithmonë dhe ne keto çaste ditesh te shenuara...?*

----------


## pranvera bica

> *Sa e lumtur, e pasur, e perkrahur, e mbrojtur, dhe e pergdhelur je ti ne keto çaste kur nena te ka trokitur ne derë ! Edhe 100 te tjera te trokisë !
> 
> E sa e si jemi ne , qe ua lexuam mbi gurin e perkujtimit se pushojnë dhe, na mungojnë pergjithmonë dhe ne keto çaste ditesh te shenuara...?*


Shume keq na vjen dhe ne po mbi Zotin dhe punet e tij nuk dalim dot...jeta vazhdon duam apo s'duam ne.

----------


## pranvera bica

Nder dhe respekt per thinjat e bardha te nenave tona ku ne cdo thinje dhe rrudhe te tyre kemi edhe ne gjurmet tona!Nenat tona ne kete prag feste te tyre ndjehen me te lodhura,me te plakura,ndoshta dikush nuk e ka ate fare...disa ndjehen te vetmuara per shkak te emigrimit te femijeve te tyre per nje jete dhe te ardhme me te mire dhe zemra e nenes asnjehere nuk e ben dysh fjalen e femijes se vet kur eshte per t'ardhmen e tyre...Dhe ti  NENE e dashur qe rri tek praku i deres duke pritur birin apo bijen qe te te vije nga larg,mos u merzit, mos loto  se jam e sigurt qe ashtu si dallendyshet  qe nuk e harrojne folene e tyre  e kthehen e sjellin pranveren me cicerimat e tyre ,ashtu edhe femijet e tu tani larg per momentin do te kthehen ne folezen e tyre te ngrohte ,po ,po te ngrohte nga dashuria prinderore ,nga dashuria e jote o NENE, e do ta mbushin shtepine  plot me zhurma ,plot me guatje bebash ndoshta dhe me niper e mbesa qe nuk do te dine shqip mire por per nje gje te jesh e sigurte...kane gjakun tend dhe ai gjak eshte gjak shqiptari mbushur me krenari prej shqiptari!
Rrofshin Nenat tona sa te jete jeta!Pa NENE s'ka jete prandaj poetet  i thurin vargje e vargje NENAVE tona te cilat edhe jeten sakrifikojne per jeten e bijve te tyre...per vazhdimesine e jetes...per shtimin e Botes!
Gezuar festen tende o NENA ime e dashur e mbetur vetem fizikisht aty ku jeton por dije se ne cdo cast ne jemi te gjithe bashke,qofte vellai yne qe eshte larg,qofte edhe ne vajzat e tua te martuara larg teje!Te dua shume o NENE!

----------

